

Making of Google's Halloween Doodle - libraryatnight
http://googleblog.blogspot.com/2011/10/happy-hollowing.html

======
ender7
I opened my inbox today with an e-mail from my mother:

    
    
      Subject: I LOVE THE GOOGLE HALLOWEEN IMAGE!!!
    
      XXXOOOXX,
      Mom
    

I think people greatly underestimate the value of the Google doodles. They
give off a sense of honest friendliness that is completely out of reach for
most other giant corporations.

~~~
ednc
I agree, but in a slightly different context. I have a friend who is in his
50's. He is very computer literate, but not 'tech-savvy'.

Several months ago he commented how cool the Bing daily images were, and how
he learned something new daily just from the hotspots (my word, not his).

This was enough to make him switch his default search engine from Google on
all of his PCs.

I was shocked something so simple would cause someone to make the change.

------
macca321
How smug.

